# Check out the 2009 Raleigh One Way



## arshak (Jun 13, 2005)

Woah! that is one cool looking bike. To paraphrase Jimmy Carter, I have lust in my heart.:thumbsup: Single speed, not FIXED. Sweet.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

that's what he SAID but he had lust all over everything.....including a little black dress...


I like the one way.....if i didn't have 2 fixed already I would get one.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Touch0Gray said:


> that's what he SAID but he had lust all over everything.....including a little black dress...
> 
> 
> I like the one way.....if i didn't have 2 fixed already I would get one.


Jimmy Carter may have said that but it was Clinton and a blue dress unless I am missing something about Jimmy Carter.

And the yes the bike looks great.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

oooops....yeah.....never mind the first part of that I had a clong...(when a lump of sh!t hits your brain and blocks reality)


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Jimmy Carter was a decent man of high morals. He was terrible at everything else, except carpentry.


----------



## randi_526 (Jun 12, 2008)

arshak said:


> Single speed, not FIXED. Sweet.


I thought it had a flip-flop hub. or did they change it to just a single speed?


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

I think I said it in the thread over in the commuting forum but it's a good thing they went to horizontal dropouts instead of track drops. 

Track drops + Fenders = PITA


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

roadfix said:


> Jimmy Carter was a decent man of high morals. He was terrible at everything else, except carpentry.


Sort of like George W.? (Without the carpentry and decent man of high morals thing, of course...)

Nice bike.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

This thread is useless without pics. 

Ahhh, it doesn't matter, I visit the Raleigh site regularly anyways.


----------



## jmio (Aug 19, 2008)

are the new raleigh bikes good? I'm digging th team frame set, a nearby LBS swears by them.


----------



## RecessMonkeys (Oct 1, 2008)

I got mine a week ago. I've only been on it a couple of times due to a bum shoulder, but this bike is pretty great. Although it's beautiful, it's a tank (in a good way). I have another SS that's much faster, but the One Way is perfect for inclement weather, less than ideal road conditions, and rail trails. I'm going to slap a rack on it and do a little day touring.
Cheers, mates!


----------



## RecessMonkeys (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## RecessMonkeys (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry, I'm a little ham-fisted when it comes to uploading images.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Don't worry, we love hams, preferably in bacon form. And bikes.


----------



## timackerman (Dec 1, 2008)

The One Way looks alright...











But I personally prefer the Rush Hour...


----------



## arshak (Jun 13, 2005)

timackerman said:


> The One Way looks alright...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is nice, but I got a "fixed gear bike" and I have had it since 1998. Of course, back when they were not on any hipsters radar, we used to race 'em on the track. Mine is a DeRosa with all Suntour SuperbPro and Nitto hardware on it. Gaga over current day dreck, that wont see the inside of a velodrome? Now this is existential crisis. I originally posted the Rush hour as a good example of a modern bike which has got all the design elements right on a commuter bike - Horizontal dropouts, fenders, canti's
:mad2: :aureola:


----------

